# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Baba Rexhepi

## ATMAN

Baba Rexhepi lindi ne qytetin e Gjirokastres ne lagjen Dunavat ne muajin tetor te vitit 1901.Ishte i biri i mulla Refat Beqirit dhe i Sabries,motres se Baba Selim Elbasanit dhe e mbesa e Baba Aliut.Baba Rexhepi u rrit ne Teqene e Zallit ne Gjirokaster prane Baba Aliut dhe baba Selimit.Pasi mbaroi shkollen pilotore dhe Liceun e qytetit shkelqyeshem ariti te mesonte mire gjuhet Italiane dhe Frenge.
Nga mesuesi ti Tij personal,Mulla Rakipi,ariti te mesonte tre gjuhet Klasike Islame qe ishin Persishtja,Arabishtja dhe Turqishtja.
Duke jetuar ne Teqene e Zallit,Ai mori edhe nga Baba Selimi mesimet e para reth Misticizmes Islame duke thelluar studimin e Tij reth Mesimeve Kuranore dhe Fjaleve te profetit. 

Si u kompletua me kete kulture te gjere Fetare djaloshi Rexhep Beqiri dorezohet Dervish ne nje ceremoni te posacme ne Teqene e Asim Babait ose e quajtur ndryshe Teqeja e zallit.
Atdhetari Gjirokastrit,Avokat e gjykates i shquar ne kete qytet,zoti Vangjel Koco shkruante ne gazeten "Demokracia" "...Teqeja e Zallit po pergatit me kujdes e dituri  dhe kulture te gjere nje dervish te ri,shprese per Memedhetaret e Memedhene.Ai eshte Dervish Rexhepi"
Dervish Rexhepi mori pjese ne Kongresin Bektashian qe u zhvillua ne Teqene e Sulejmanit ne vitin 1926 ,ne organizimin e Kongresit Bektashian qe u mbajt ne Teqene e Turanit ne Korce ne 1929.
Ishte anetar i stafit qe krijoi statutin themeltar Bektashian si edhe sekretar i Kongresit perpkrah kryetarit Baba Kamber Prishtes.
Dervish Rexhepi u brumos me atdhedashuri nga Rilidasit e medhenj Baba Aliu,pjestar i mbledhjes se Kuvendit te Gjirokastres ne vitin 1880 si edhe nga Baba Selimi,perhapesi i librave Shqip ne Shqiperine e Jugut dhe mbeshtetesi i Kuvendit te Vlores per Pavarsi.
Dervishi priti me urrejtje pushtimin fashist dhe pas vitit 1940 kur u zhvillua levizja clirimtare pa shenja e ideologji ai u be nje nga mbeshtetisit me te flakte.Kur te clirohej vendi te krijohej nje qeveri e zgjedhur nga populli shqiptar qe te vednoste nje demokraci te vertete.Keto parime demokratike te Dervish Rexhepit ndeshen ne kundershtimin e Partise Komuniste.Ne vitin 1943 denohet ne mungese nga komunistet me vdekje,cka e detyron Dervish Rexhepin te largohet per ne Tirane tek e motra e Tij,Fatime Sinoimeri.Perjetoi me dhimbje vellavrasjen e shkatuar nga komunsitet dhe emisaret e tyre Jugosllave dhe duke pare se edhe Ai vete ishte ne rezik per jeten largohet ne fundin e Nentorit te vitit 1944 me nje grup atdhetaresh ne drejtim te Italise.Se bashku me atdhetarin Mithat Frasheri vendoset ne Bari te Italise ne zonen qe kontrollohej nga forcat Aleate Anglo-Amerikane.
Ne vitin 1948 Ai largohet ne Egjypt ku vendoset ne Teqene e Kajgusez Sulltanit prane Kajros ku qendron kater vjete.Ne vitin 1952 emigron ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes  dhe jeton ne shtepine e te motres se Tij,zonjes Zejnepe Cuci.
Pas disa takimeve me memedhetaret Shqiptare anembane Amerikes dhe me ndihmen e Atdhetarit te madh,Fan S.Noli Dervish Rexhepi themelon ne Detroit te shtetit te Michiganit Teqene e pare Bektashiane ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes.Kjo Teqe i celi dyert e Saj ne 14 maj te vitit 1954.Po ate vit Dervish rexhepit i jepet grada Baba me dekret te Baba Siriut te Kajros ku Ai kishte sherbyer si Dervish.
Pak me vone Baba Rexhepi filloi te botoje revisten "Zeri i Bektashizmit" dhe ne vitin 1970 boton vepren e Tij "Misticizma Islame dhe Bektashizma" nje veper e gjalle qe flet per Islamin dhe rugen e Haxhi Bektashit.
Hapja e Teqese Bektashiane ne Shtetet e Bashkuara ishte nje pune atdhetare e Baba Rexhepit sepse Ai e vazhdoi me nder rugen e Teqeve te tjera Bektashiane te Shqiperise qe u bene "fole te Shqiptarizmes".
Z.Chris Lepon,nje i krishtere qe nuk e kurseu ndihmen e Tij perk kete qellim deklaroi  "...Jam teper i gezuar qe ne Amerike,krahas me Kishen dhe Xhamine u ngeh edhe Teqeja e Bektashinjve.Teqete ne Shqiperi kane lozur nje rol me rendesi ne perpjekjet kombetare per liri e pamvarsi.Shpresoj se te njetin rol do te loze edhe Teqeja jone."
E ky mendim nuk i zhgenjeu te gjithe Ata qe e shikonin Teqene si nje "memedhe te vogel".
I detyruar te jetoi me te shumten e Jetes se Tij ne mergim Baba Rexhepi
nderoi jete ne 10 gusht te vitit 1995 ne Teqene qe ngriti me duart e Tij.Trupi i Tij prehet ne Tyrbene qe ndodhet po ne kete teqe.U percoll me lote e dhimbje nga qindra shqiptare e miqte e Tij amerikane.

Me poshte eshte mesazhi i Baba Rexhepit i derguar te gjithe besimtareve Bektashiane me rastin e Nje-vjetorit te rihapjes se Teqese se Zallit.
"Te dashurit e mi,popull i Gjirokastres,Lazaratit,Libohoves,Nepravishtes... e te gjithe viseve qe tash per tash nuk jua mbaj mend emrat.Ky eshte Babai qe po ju flet,Babai
qe e adhuronit dhe ju adhuronte,Babai qe ju donte dhe e donit,Babai qe ju respektonte dhe e respektonit,Babai ju ju lut'te cdo te mire,Babai qe ju lutet ne te miren Tuaj e te Kombit.
E di,qe ne kete menyre nuk mund ta heqim dashurine tone pse jemi se largu,por kjo ndodh pse une jam ne nje moshe te kaluar,qe nuk mund te realizoj ate qe dashuroj.Nuk mund te vij dot e tju shikoj e te me shihni,prandaj po ju flas sot per se largu dhe shpresoj ne te ardhmen Zoti na e ben bare e shihemi te qajme hallet e dertet tona ashtu sic i kemi qare gjithe jeten.Mos harroni teqene e Zallit,mos harroni Teqene tuja,qe kurdohere e keni dashur dhe ju ka dashur,qe kurdohere e keni afruar dhe ju ka afruar.Ajo eshte Teqeja Juaj,qe ju di te miren tuaj,ne te miren e shoqerise,ne te miren e njerezimit,ne te miren e botes e te kombit tone.
Teqeja eshte ajo qe do t'ju udhezoje ashtu sic ju ka udhezuar,do tu rrefeje udhen e drejte,ashtu sic ua ka treguar gjithe jeten qe keshtu ne kete menyre te shkoni perpara,te jeni te vlefshem per veten tuaj,familjen tuaj,per njerezimin,per popullin tone per atdheun dhe te gjithe boten Shqiptare,ashtu sic duhet kurdohere.Kjo eshte pra te dashurit e mij keshilla e Babait,te cilen soto per sot po jua them per se largu,per arsye se jemi ples e nuk mund te gjej e t'ju shoh e te me shihni.
Por kjo sdo te me thene se u vendos me kaq.Mund qe te vije edhe nje kohe e te permirsohem me mire e te vij e tu vizitoj nje here,te nxjerim mallin qe kemi patur atehere,te nxjerrim dashurine tone qe kemi patur e te me shihni e tju shikoj.
Pra rrini te qete,kerkoni sic thashe ne te miren e njerezimit,ne te miren tuaj e te Kombit Shqiptar.Lamtumire te dashurit e Mij,Mirupafshim njehere tjeter." 
="

----------


## Bel ami

Para disa vitesh vendosa te krijoja nje faqe modeste reth Bektashinjve . I pari qe me shkruan ishte z. Mergim Korca qe me kerkonte te korigjoja emrin e Baba Rexhebit sepse une e kisha shkruar Baba Rexhepi.Kjo ishte per ty Arturo, thjesht per informacion.
Biografia qe ti ke shkruar me larte eshte shkruar nga Xhevat Kallajxhi dhe eshte lexuar nga Zejneper Cuci , e motra e Baba Rexhebit ne Teqene e Detroitit. Une disponoj kasetat origjinale te asaj darke kushtuar dorezimit Dervish te Baba Rexhebit, si edhe Mesazhin e Lamtumires qe Baba Raxhebi u dergoi besimtareve te Teqese se Zallit, apo si te thuash amanetin e Tij.

----------


## biligoa

baba Rexhepi

----------


## ashik

Zoti eshte i madh ne zemrat e atyre qe e kujtojne Baba Rexhepin,pra do isha shume i gezuar te mbuloj nje leshim timin ne jete,kur jetoja ne Amerike dhe se takova ate shpirte te madh e nje shqiptare sa Noli e Konica.DHE PO TA SHOF NE VIDEO ME SIGURI DO ME CLIROJ NGA MALLI QE KAM PER BABANE

----------


## Sokoli i Malit

Baba Rexhepi ka qen besimtar i mire,njeri  i madh,shqiptar i vertet dhe shembull per mardhanjet nderfetare.Mbaj kujtime te mira nga takimet me te.

----------


## a.xhelili

ju lutem inderuar jam  fillestar ne ket faqe kisha pasdeshir te njihem jam adhurues i denjt i bektashizmit ju pershendes nga zemra .. kumonikuni me mua ne arsimxhelili@hotmail.com

----------

